# Pruning Plants



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

In my 2.5 tank, I have about 14 stems of moneywort growing. They are doing great, but they are reaching the top of the tank; and the top leaves are discoloring, as are a few of the leaves lower down. How should I go about trimming it down, and pruning the leaves? Could I possibly use the cut off part as a new stem? Thanks!


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

You can just cut right under the part where the leaves come out. Then just plant it right back in the substrate for some new plants.


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh sweet I had no idea it was that easy!!! How far down?


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

Just make sure that there is at least two nodes(the part that the leaves come from), on to grow roots and one to grow the stem out.


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

Ok thanks. I will try it and tell ya how it works.


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

Should i use a baby stem or a peice from an adult?


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't think it matters. I would use a cutting from a adult one that needs trimming. Good luck:-D


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

Alright. After siphoning my water, the levels are lowr so i cut two stems and rooted them in the gravel. Over the next few days I will keep you posted on how it goes.


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

Okey dokey!


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

Day 1: They arent dead!!!! So excited!


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yay! Lol! Yah this is what I did with my cambomba too. I started with 6 stems and know I have at least 40!


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

Day 2: Still alive! Possible new growth!


----------



## Weaver (Sep 8, 2013)

Ooo! Congrats Joey!


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

Wootwoot!


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

Haha thanks guys!


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey guys I just got back from a camping trip and when I returned I found my cuttings growing well, and even saw few new leaves


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

When I was adding driftwood today I decided to plant more stems because the others were doing great. ON accident, my first cutting came up, and I was extremely excited to see that it had two roots that were 1.5 inches long, so I am really happy. With all the cuttings up against the back glass, I will have a wall of moneywort.


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

That's good May I ask what substrate and light you are using?


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

I am using Topfin Glow in the dark gravel. As for lighting, i have the 2.5 minibow, and I fook out the standard bulb and put in a 6500K daylight bulb.


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

Ok thanks:-D just wanted to see what would be good for a 2.5gall.


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

any gravelis fine really, to tell you the truth, my gravel is terrible for plants, but thats why I bought ones that are hard to kill.


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah I'm thinking about starting a third soil based tank in my 2.5 and doing a little shrimp colony or something.


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

Cool. Because of your help, i will soon be using trimmings from my main tank in a micro .5 gal NPT that will house a snail or shrimp! All of the cuttings are daly putting out new nodes and leaves.


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

Sweet! Those little tiny tanks are fun. I have a little .75gall npt that only gets sun for lights and everything is awesome. I might get a tiny heater this summer so I can put some shrimp in it


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

Haha yeah. I think one or two super teeny shrimp are gonna go in mine because their bioloads are so small.


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yah I was thinking like 2-3 orange or yellow neo' s would go in mine. Do you know what type you are going to put in yours?


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

I was thinking wither RCS or these little bitty shrimp in one of the tanks, I have no idea what they were, but they were small enough. I hope it turns out good, there will be bamboo sticking out the top, with short cuttings surrounding it for a bushy effect, and a few small smooth river rocks to give a zenny/peaceful feel


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

Sounds cool If you find what the "little itty-bitty shrimp" are, let me know please. The idea with the bamboo and river stones sounds nice.


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

Yah, the shrimp was in with some fish and the bamboo shrimp, but he was swimming and did not have the fuzzy little claws, so he may have been a different kind that escaped into another tank. How do you post pictures on here? I want to know so I can show you guys when I am done


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't know how to post pics sorry. I have tried before but it did not work:-?


----------

